

Show HN: Lantern, a dedicated Mac app for website auditing and crawling - burntcaramel
http://www.burntcaramel.com/lantern/

======
burntcaramel
I’ve open sourced the app (written in Swift 1.2) at
[https://github.com/BurntCaramel/Lantern](https://github.com/BurntCaramel/Lantern)

~~~
joe_inferno
Looks pretty cool, but I ran into bugs right away, trying to add more than one
saved website - it would revert to the previous one for whatever reason

~~~
burntcaramel
Thank you. Testing is one of my biggest weaknesses. I get bored and negative
about my own software when using it.

